# Our little obstacle course



## rubyviewminis (Jun 23, 2011)

I love this little course, and we can do a switcharoo with all the parts. I have Gem's ball we bounce, set tarps with water on them, colored cones, a "wall of bags" since it is usually windy here and none of the horses care anymore about bags of any kind. A square of logs that I do different thngs in such as, fill it with cans, soft balls, milk jugs etc to get them used to walking on things, our little highway is there made out of belting, then there are the hula hoops, balloons, cap gun, a back massager, and any and everything you can think of that is safe that we put in there to try. The minis seem to really like the variety each time. Great for desensitizing to anything. I also have the mailbox, with a pallet in front since Gem is so little, they push the flag down and open the front to get a treat. I also have spook control CD's for sounds, and lots of different party things to make noise, noodle squeeze, fan with ribbon, and lots of things to drag around.


----------



## Sixstardanes (Jun 23, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Jun 23, 2011)

That is the greatest play ground/learning center I have ever seen. Really clever and great stimuli for you horses. I even noticed that you have a fan w/ribbons to blow from it...really really creative!! You should be out designing trail classes for shows!!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jun 24, 2011)

That is a cool obstacle course. I love the mailbox idea.


----------



## My2Minis (Jun 24, 2011)

That is so cool! I wish I could bring my minis to play in it. I love your mailbox idea, too.


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 24, 2011)

Love it!!! Very creative and useful.


----------



## mrsj (Jun 25, 2011)

Wow, that is fantastic, you've thought of everything!


----------



## barnbum (Jun 25, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 25, 2011)

Brilliant - and obiously great fun!








Anna


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jun 25, 2011)

Thank you so much, but I must credit my husband for most of the work. I took ideas from all kinds of things that other people have done over the years. We have lots of fun desensitizing.


----------



## O So (Jun 25, 2011)

I sold my pool to make room for an arena. ( I'm on very limited space) I was going to give all my pool toys to my neighbor. Not anymore! LOL I am keeping all the foam things to make some obstacles like yours! That is so ingenious!! I love all the colors and the designs of them. Bravo!!! Also, thanks for a great idea! Pool toys go on sale toward the end of summer, I will be watching for good sales now!





Awesome job!!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jun 27, 2011)

what a fantastic idea your horses must be bombproof


----------

